# Heard my first limited atonement sermon!



## Kim G (Apr 20, 2009)

My husband and I have been going to a reformed church since September, and yesterday morning our pastor preached a message called "For Whom Did Christ Die?"

It was the first time we had heard a sermon on limited atonement, and it was wonderful! I think I took three times as many notes as usual.  I just want to praise God for clear Scriptural teaching.

The sermon should be on our church website sometime today (see link below). I'm thinking about sending it to my non-reformed parents to see what they have to say. It's a very gracious message so the style could not offend.


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 20, 2009)

Great News I am glad for you


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 20, 2009)

Bully for your pastor!

Too many reformed pastors shy away from the all fear inducing 'L'.


----------



## Berean (Apr 20, 2009)

Just downloaded it. Thanks!


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 20, 2009)

The "L" is often the most difficult to understand of "the five points." It's often because one does not understand (or finds hard to accept) the truth of the "T."

As one understands they have absolutely nothing to do with initiating salvation, the marvel of God's grace settles in. Then, the assurance that comes knowing that, as one did nothing to be saved, there is nothing they can do to lose it.

This is real cause for a lifetime of awe and praise of our God!


----------



## Idelette (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for posting this sermon!


----------



## nicnap (Apr 20, 2009)

Kim G said:


> It's a very gracious message so the style could not offend.



Oh, the style may not offend, but if it is clear, Biblical teaching, it will more than likely offend - don't worry about it though. From my experience, they will just forget about it, until you bring it up again. 

I have been working in Reformed doctrine into my family for some time (bought my mom and brother Reformation Study Bibles - have been handing out Reformed literature [_Putting Amazing Back Into Grace_ and some Reformed Baptist stuff seeing as I left the Baptists, I didn't want my family to think that Presbyterian were the only ones who held such soteriology].) Anyway, I wish you well in your endeavors, and will pray that the Lord would open their eyes to understand.


----------



## Geneva (Apr 20, 2009)

Kim G said:


> My husband and I have been going to a reformed church since September, and yesterday morning our pastor preached a message called "For Whom Did Christ Die?"
> 
> It was the first time we had heard a sermon on limited atonement, and it was wonderful! I think I took three times as many notes as usual.  I just want to praise God for clear Scriptural teaching.
> 
> The sermon should be on our church website sometime today (see link below). I'm thinking about sending it to my non-reformed parents to see what they have to say. It's a very gracious message so the style could not offend.



That is really great. Tell your pastor "GREAT JOB!" There are far too many pastors that lean toward reformed doctrine but are afraid to come out of the closet. And what's more important is that he was willing to tackle one of the most reviled points of Calvinism.


----------

